# Rooster or Hen



## Terri_Espinoza (Jul 23, 2012)

We are trying to figure out if this chicken is a rooster or a hen. One thing is for sure, it is the calmest, sweetest chicken I have ever seen. I think it is a hen, but my daughter thinks it is a rooster.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks exactly like my dark brahma roo.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

This is my guy. He is already getting in some green blue feathers in his tail and wings. He is about 8 weeks old.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Is yours a silver laced Cochin actually? Looking closer at your pics the penciling is much different.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Terri_Espinoza said:


> We are trying to figure out if this chicken is a rooster or a hen. One thing is for sure, it is the calmest, sweetest chicken I have ever seen. I think it is a hen, but my daughter thinks it is a rooster.


First, how old?? Looks like a roo. I'm almost 100%.

Second, it is a silver laced Cochin bantam. The rump is a dead on indicator.









This is my Cochin roo, approx 3 1/2 months.


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

That is a Roo for sure got one that looks the same and he crows all the time


----------



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

Is this a young Bantam or young chicken ? It look like a Silver Laced Cochin & I would say a male ! Not sure
Do Google search for Silver Laced Cochin. The first link or so at the top of the page is all pictures !


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

It's a cochin, but I'm not so sold on roo...


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

look closely at the legs.
Do you see "nubs" that will become "spurs" ?
If not....maybe a hen (pullet).
_Perhaps _TOO EARLY to determine.
???
ReTIRED-


----------

